# double taxation forms



## madeira (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, I am new to forums so as much help would be appreciated. My wife (she is Portuguese) and I (UK) have retired and now live permanently in Madeira Portugal. We both have the UK and Dutch old age pensions and I have a private pension from the UK. I understand these could be taxed by the Portuguese and been advised to get a Double Taxation form. Where do get this and where do I send it.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Diddion (Oct 17, 2017)

Are you eligible for nhr status in Portugal?


----------



## madeira (Jun 12, 2018)

I am not sure of the rules for this. I frankly don't know. I have just got my permanent residence. I desperately need to know where to apply for the double taxation forms as the majority of our income comes from our pensions.


----------

